# Tsukasa Hinoura knives



## Cnimativ (Jun 3, 2011)

Ran across it on japan-tool.com. Its has an extremely beautiful kurouchi on top of damascus patterning...


----------



## Seb (Jun 3, 2011)

Two words...

Fantastic. Congratulations!


----------



## Cnimativ (Jun 3, 2011)

not mine, just porn.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 3, 2011)

Marko used to carry a Yoshikane line that was KU/Damascus. This is a little more rustic looking that those. Still nice! What kind of steel?


----------



## mattrud (Jun 3, 2011)

I can not believe he still has this in stock. Shocking.


----------



## Cnimativ (Jun 3, 2011)

Well supposedly Tsukasa is a Nata (machete) maker who's very famous for his damascus that resembles moving water streams.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jun 3, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> Marko used to carry a Yoshikane line that was KU/Damascus. This is a little more rustic looking that those. Still nice! What kind of steel?


 
Actually, might be similar cladding. Yoshikane was etched, judging by surface contrast. This might have been left just the way it was after quenching. 

M


----------

